

Infection of biological DNA with digital Computer Code - randSeed
http://spth.virii.lu/InfectingDNA.txt
Abstract:
&quot;Biological life spreads in the biological-chemicalworld, computer codes can spread in the digital computer world. That is a rule - no self-replicator has ever overcome the digital-biological barrier. Until today.<p>Here I show a method how a digital computer code can infect biological DNA, thus spread in the biological-chemical world. The method is mainly based on the fantastic research by the J. Craig Venter Institute on synthetic life, and might ask new questions about the definition of life itself.&quot;<p>by SPTH (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;spth.virii.lu&#x2F;)
======
sillysaurus2
_If the scientists are incautious, the computer code 's genome (instead of the
intented original DNA) might be written to the biological cell. The new cell
will start replicating in the biological world, and with it the representation
of the digital computer code._

...where it will quickly die, not having been the product of evolutionary
forces.

~~~
randSeed
thats not correct. Firstly, the basis-DNA comes from a bacterium evolved under
evolutionary pressure (it is a natural infector of goats). Secondly, the
question is not whether it can produce an epidemic, but whether it can at all
start overcome the digital-biological barrier. And this is what it can.

